# Using straw to combat algae



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I recentely read an article that says that you can use saw to combat algae.
How ever this refers to pond and rivers not to aquqriums.

So you put the staw in your water tank and for 1-2weeks at 20*C the straw will be eaten by bacterias and will color your water. After this comes the fungi and the straw will eliminate lignin.
When you dose the staw you reffer to the surface area not to the volume of water and they recomand from 25grams per square meter to 50g/m*m

I tried to explain some characteristics of this tratment if you want to read the whole thing download form here www.btny.purdue.edu/Pubs/APM/APM-1-W.pdf or read http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/wildlife/nf429.htm

So do you think that this is save for aquarium?

They say that plants ad fish are looking better then before the treatment.


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

I've heard of this. Its actually barley straw specifically. I've seen it available for ponds at petsmart. I know it's safe for plants and fish but I don't know how it actually works and I don't know anyone thats actually tried it in a fish tank.

Marcel


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

m.lemay said:


> I've heard of this. Its actually barley straw specifically. I've seen it available for ponds at petsmart. I know it's safe for plants and fish but I don't know how it actually works and I don't know anyone thats actually tried it in a fish tank.
> 
> Marcel


You do to know somebody that has

Search APD, we tried and tried it. Nothing.
We use straw, we used extract. No impact on BBA under non limiting nutrient coniditions.

I did a critical review of the literature on it. About 1/2 say it works, 1/2 say it had no impact.............

It does not hurt, but it does distract from the real environmental issue, why you have the algae in the first place, I can tell you this...............it's not because you have a lack of straw or extact for the reason you have algae in your tank or pond etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrrReport.com


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I tried it a few years ago as well, did not do anyting in the tank or pond.


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

Now I can say I know 2 people that have tried it, and they both said it doesn't work.  

Marcel


----------

